# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Déménagement de Biendébuter : A quand la crémaillère

## Nosh

Un fil dédié à un sujet de premier plan en ce qui concerne Biendébuter.net à savoir sa disponibilité.

Comme beaucoup de lecteurs de Canard PC j'appréciais beaucoup le contenu du site et j'y repense régulièrement avec une certaine nostalgie.
Or depuis bien longtemps maintenant on nous indique que Biendébuter.net a déménagé mais que sa nouvelle maison est en travaux.
Après plusieurs années on peut se poser la question de la date de la crémaillère où nous pourons tous nous enivrer des fabuleux cocktails aux noms aussi évocateurs que Fallout, WasteLand ou Rimworld s'écoulant par les tuyaux déplombés rénovés du site.

Désormais le magazine est passé mensuel avec le soutien de nombre de ses lecteur et le rythme effréné de jadis a pu laisser la place à des travaux de peinture tranquiles et les nombreuses couches de peinture ont eu le temps de sécher.

Alors, cher Izual dont le pseudo de géniteur reste attaché à Biendébuter.net, *à quand cette crémaillère* ?

----------


## Graine

Je plussoie.

----------


## gros_bidule

On veut saucisse !!

----------


## Agano

Pareil, faut que ça bouge là. Le peuple exige des tutoriels.

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> Pareil, faut que ça bouge là. Le peuple exige des tutoriels.


Itou, ce site était génial. We want more !

----------


## Nosh

C'est pas aussi mort que ça en a l'air. On a toutes les raisons d'être optimistes.  ::|:

----------


## Ithilsul

> C'est pas aussi mort que ça en a l'air.


Bah pour le coup, je ne sais pas ce que tu as comme signaux, mais je ne le perçois pas du tout comme ça...  ::unsure::

----------


## Nilsou

toujours dubitatif sur la raison qui fait que ça prends aussi longtemps.... quelqu'un y comprends quelques chose  ::unsure::

----------


## gros_bidule

Y'aurait peut être moyen de poser la question pendant le prochain stream de l'émission sur twitch  ::):  Sait-on jamais. Au pire on ne saura pas.

----------


## Jokletox

Le site est toujours en rade, j'ai un "Something exciting is coming your way!". C'est con, y'avait un tuto sur Europa Universalis qui m'aurait bien intéressé !

----------


## canardgrincheux

tout simplement comme ça non : https://web.archive.org/web/20170716...universalis-iv

----------


## Jokletox

Je ne connaissais pas, merci !

----------


## mOewa

Des news sur ce sujet ?

----------


## Paltorn

Je vous relaie ici une annonce d'Izual faite sur twitter




> Des canards de notre communauté sont en train de monter un projet participatif, donc si vous avez envie d'écrire le guide d'un jeu (et que vous en avez déjà écrit), vous pouvez contacter @Paltorn


 ::ninja::

----------


## Howii

C'est qui "@paltorn" ?

----------


## Paltorn

Enfoiré  ::P:

----------


## Paltorn

Le site est en ligne, en mode maintenance le temps de finir les préparatifs !  ::):

----------


## Ithilsul



----------


## pomeroy121

le site était cool. Nous devons revenir.

----------


## Paltorn

On est dans la dernière ligne droite  ::): 

https://www.biendebuter.net/

Du coup on cherche plus que jamais des volontaires pour rédiger des guides !

----------


## Tiri

Il y a un format pour les guides ? 
Par cela, je veux dire est-ce qu'un guide doit faire 10 pages minimum où ça peut être des astuces "rapides" (se concentrant sur un aspect uniquement) pour des jeux ?

----------


## Shep1

> On est dans la dernière ligne droite 
> 
> https://www.biendebuter.net/
> 
> Du coup on cherche plus que jamais des volontaires pour rédiger des guides !


Comme j'ai dit précédemment, j'ai un guide sous le coude pour bien débuter sur Squad, le FPS Tacticomilitaire. Et il doit avoir dans la base de donnée de l'ancien site, le guide que la communauté CPC et moi même avions rédigé sur Rainbow Six : Siège. Si ces deux là sont convenables, je verrais pour faire un guide sur d'autres jeux auxquels j'ai joué.

----------


## Paltorn

> Comme j'ai dit précédemment, j'ai un guide sous le coude pour bien débuter sur Squad, le FPS Tacticomilitaire. Et il doit avoir dans la base de donnée de l'ancien site, le guide que la communauté CPC et moi même avions rédigé sur Rainbow Six : Siège. Si ces deux là sont convenables, je verrais pour faire un guide sur d'autres jeux auxquels j'ai joué.


On a gardé tous les guides de l'ancien site, on va juste archiver ceux des jeux qui ne sont plus (genre Duelyst). Après ça vaudra peut-être le coup de mettre à jour le guide R6, tu me diras.
Et bien sûr si tu as un guide pour Squad sous la main, on est carrément preneur !!!
Je vais poster un message avec quelques "consignes" de rédaction, si tu es toujours partant, j'espere que tu auras le temps de le faire, car on manque clairement de guides de jeux récents pour le lancement du site  ::):

----------


## Meca

GG les gars, j'aime beaucoup le résultat https://www.biendebuter.net/wp-conte..._37-Window.png

----------


## Paltorn

Merci  ::):  Et y a quelques petits effets visuels qu'on voit pas sur le screen.

----------


## Nosh

Merci à tous pour travailler sur la relance du site.

----------

